# 2011 335d or hope for 2012 335d?



## 3d fan (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello All,

Looking for some input from all of you. First, does anyone know whether BMW will offer a diesel for the 3 series in the US for 2012? I read they are looking at hybrids & still no official decision on diesel. I hope so. I like the preliminary design photos I have seen of 2012 3 series. Looks flatter & wider, more aggressive. Also like the new taillights. Again, flatter wider look, than pudgier squarer look.

If they will offer a 3 series diesel in 2012, I would likely wait a year.

Alternatively, here is an out-of-state option available to me. 2011 335d with 10k miles (dealer loaner car though). It has the following equipment: silver metallic, premium package, heated seats (not full cold weather pkg), navigation, sat radio, iPod/USB. Total MSRP is $51,375. Car was in a minor accident involving right rear passenger door. Fully repaired. Ran list of repairs past a local collision guy I know & he said nothing to worry about, just check paint job closely. However, it will always show up on carfax report of car as minor accident (hence should be discounted). I can get car for $38.2. Dealer has recently increased price to $44 as they say they put the wrong price on web & would otherwise take a loss.

Thoughts? I am thinking of walking away from it.


----------



## GreatDane (Jun 21, 2009)

Walk away. For a car in that price range, a previous accident will make me walk far away. I know it's not a model that's very easy to come by, but that accident will come back to haunt you when you decide to sell it unless you keep it for 10+ years.


----------



## TBE (May 11, 2011)

For a couple grand more you could ED a new 335d with the same options. Spending 40k on a model with a prior accident is not something I would do


----------



## 3d fan (Jun 17, 2011)

Great Dane & TBE, thanks for the comments. That is why I was looking to walk away.

Have either of you (or others) have any insight on whether a 2012 3 series diesel will be offered in the states with the body style change going into effect?

Thanks!


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Nothing official, but diesels don't normally make to the U.S.in the first year of production.


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

BMW hasn't announced obviously so not official yet, but all the indications that I've seen and the rumors/posts about the upcoming production of the 2012 3 series (F30 based) sedan have said almost consistently that the 2012 model year will not include the 335d. Though rumor has it that the 335d may be back after a year or two.


----------



## pasing (May 11, 2011)

3d fan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Looking for some input from all of you. First, does anyone know whether BMW will offer a diesel for the 3 series in the US for 2012? I read they are looking at hybrids & still no official decision on diesel. I hope so. I like the preliminary design photos I have seen of 2012 3 series. Looks flatter & wider, more aggressive. Also like the new taillights. Again, flatter wider look, than pudgier squarer look.
> 
> ...


I think you should walk away. For 2 reasons:

PRICE. I just picked up my new 2011 335d yesterday. M sport/Prem/Cold/Ipod/HK/Navi for over $8k under MSRP (inclusive of the eco credit). You can check the price you'd expect to pay for a new one (called TMV) on Edmunds.com. In my region, they were selling way below invoice. My guess is $44k should be about right --- IF IT WAS NEW. Given that it is used (esp. a dealer loaner), I'd expect $38k to be fair (if it had a clean carfax). With the accident, it should therefore be much lower.

CAR. I'm never really sure what a "minor accident" is. Also, when you decide to turn around and sell it later on, you'll get "dinged" for that carfax as well. Honestly, if you're spending $40k+ on a car, you should look elsewhere... :dunno:

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

$38k sounds about right to me but considering how much you can get new ones discounted then it is hard to justify a used one. For comparisons sakes a few months back when my car had around 12.5k I was offered $30k for it at a dealer. Mine has next to no options and has been in a "minor" accident where the rear bumper cover had to be replaced but nothing under it was affected. 


Sent from my iPad Nano


----------



## 3d fan (Jun 17, 2011)

dunderhi said:


> Nothing official, but diesels don't normally make to the U.S.in the first year of production.


Why is that? If they already have success for years with an engine why not the first year? Or if you are planning on bringing the engine anyway, why not 1st year? Body style difference (wagon, convertible, etc. I can understand) but why the delay in an engine you are already using in other cars in your fleet?


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

aljlin said:


> the rumors/posts about the upcoming production of the 2012 3 series (F30 based) sedan have said almost consistently that the 2012 model year will not include the 335d. Though rumor has it that the 335d may be back after a year or two.


Having worked in Product Planning many years ago, I would have to say that would be one of the stupidest model decisions I have ever seen -- taking the diesel out of the line-up for one year is one of the best ways to kill it's acceptance.

If I hadn't seen BMW NA do some really, really stupid Product decisions in the past, I would say it is an unfounded rumor. But whoever is doing the product planning for BMW NA obviously must have come from Accounting.

Judging from the product decisions BMW NA have made in the the past few years, I can only surmise that they apparently believe profits are inversely related to cost, directly related to price, and totally independent of volume. That is the only environment in which their decisions make any sense.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

3d fan said:


> Why is that? If they already have success for years with an engine why not the first year? Or if you are planning on bringing the engine anyway, why not 1st year? Body style difference (wagon, convertible, etc. I can understand) but why the delay in an engine you are already using in other cars in your fleet?


I always thought it had to do with getting things recertified by the EPA(?). Kind like with the Mercedes E class. When the latest revision came out no diesel for the first model year. Then when the diesel showed up it was different than the last time they had a diesel in the E class. I'd imagine the next chassis 3 series will have changes to the emission systems, engine, and/or something else that would lead to it needing to go through the process again. I could be completely wrong though, just the impression I have gotten.


----------



## 3d fan (Jun 17, 2011)

Penguin said:


> Having worked in Product Planning many years ago, I would have to say that would be one of the stupidest model decisions I have ever seen -- taking the diesel out of the line-up for one year is one of the best ways to kill it's acceptance.
> 
> If I hadn't seen BMW NA do some really, really stupid Product decisions in the past, I would say it is an unfounded rumor. But whoever is doing the product planning for BMW NA obviously must have come from Accounting.
> 
> Judging from the product decisions BMW NA have made in the the past few years, I can only surmise that they apparently believe profits are inversely related to cost, directly related to price, and totally independent of volume. That is the only environment in which their decisions make any sense.


Penguin,

Good points. It is so disappointing to constantly read about the diesels available in Europe and not here. I understand that they haven't gained widespread acceptance in the US yet, but I firmly believe time can change that.

At my workplace alone, 4 years ago nobody owned a diesel. Then one guy got a Jetta diesel and everyone was amazed at his MPG. 4 years later there are now 4 people out of 40 who have a diesel and others strongly considering. The 4 people that have one all say they love their diesels and the next car will be the same.

As you note, great way to hurt acceptance by skipping offering it one year. I can only hope BMW won't make that mistake. At least VW is offering a diesel in several models: Beetle, Golf, Jetta, Passat, Tourareg...

Hopefully Audi & BMW will follow suit.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

But VW does not sell a Passat or Bug TDI. They will soon and they did in the not so distance past. Heck didn't they not sell a TDI Jetta for one model year here recently? In VW case I don't think it had anything to do with some desire not to sell a diesel but instead a need to redo things.


----------



## 3d fan (Jun 17, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> But VW does not sell a Passat or Bug TDI. They will soon and they did in the not so distance past. Heck didn't they not sell a TDI Jetta for one model year here recently? In VW case I don't think it had anything to do with some desire not to sell a diesel but instead a need to redo things.


Snipe,

Good point. Again, just wish more diesel options were available to us. Seems most manufacturers focus on hybrid for US market, while those same manufacturers all have diesel offerings in Europe.

Happy Father's Day to all this weekend.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I just am really under the impression that the lack of diesels here is because the trouble our government makes it to import them. I have read on here where some new European emissions restrictions coming up might change all of this. But I like most everyone else here would love to see some of the options the ROW gets over what we get.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

3d fan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Looking for some input from all of you. First, does anyone know whether BMW will offer a diesel for the 3 series in the US for 2012? I read they are looking at hybrids & still no official decision on diesel. I hope so. I like the preliminary design photos I have seen of 2012 3 series. Looks flatter & wider, more aggressive. Also like the new taillights. Again, flatter wider look, than pudgier squarer look.
> 
> ...


the E90 335d has an end of production of October 2011. There is no 335d planned for 2012 at this time. Just an FYI.


----------



## 3d fan (Jun 17, 2011)

Jim E. said:


> the E90 335d has an end of production of October 2011. There is no 335d planned for 2012 at this time. Just an FYI.


Jim E,

Thanks for input. Can you relay where you heard this? I've read conflicting articles. Some say no diesel 1st production year, others say yes they will, others say no decision yet.

Thx!


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

3d fan said:


> Jim E,
> 
> Thanks for input. Can you relay where you heard this? I've read conflicting articles. Some say no diesel 1st production year, others say yes they will, others say no decision yet.
> 
> Thx!


This is based on BMW documentation. I was shown two documents which talk about 2011 and 2012 production runs.


----------



## danicro (Nov 12, 2010)

*2011 335d*

I've had my 335D for just over a year. I had the car built and delivered to the Norwell, MA dealership. The car has been fantastic. If anyone has any questions send them along and I'll do the best I can to answer them.


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

danicro said:


> I've had my 335D for just over a year. I had the car built and delivered to the Norwell, MA dealership. The car has been fantastic. If anyone has any questions send them along and I'll do the best I can to answer them.


A bit OT here, but do you bring it to that dealership for service?


----------

